# [SOLVED] i need free software!



## lennard (May 27, 2008)

does anyone happen to know where i can download free converter software that converts .mp4 formats to .wmv???

i appreciate your help!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: i need free software!*

try this one http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/Audio-Convertors/Audio-Video-To-Exe.shtml
I have used this for some OK conversions - free version sets bitrate which can limit some things
another one a friend has used here:http://www.free-news-release.com/MP...verter--Convert-MPEG4-to-WMV-Detail_9208.html


----------



## lennard (May 27, 2008)

*Re: i need free software!*

i downloaded the one that you suggested (not your friends one) and every time it starts encoding, a window pops up saying that it has stopped working and is looking for solutions online. obviously it doesn't find any...

ant thoughts?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: i need free software!*

this is not free but one of the best out there
d/load the trial 
http://www.download.com/DVDSanta/3000-2646_4-10291136.html


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: i need free software!*

you could try to download the file from another site - just google the application name. As I said it works fine for me so I am not sure what might be the problem with your download. Try dai's suggestion - I haven't tried that particular app but dai's suggestions have always been sound for me


----------



## lennard (May 27, 2008)

*Re: i need free software!*

ok thank you very much for your help!


----------

